# Tohatsu 25 2 Stroke question....Need Mo' Power!!



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Brazilnut know the procedure. Maybe he can help. So let me get this right, youve got a "30" merc/hatsu on a 13' gheenoe? Nice!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

> Brazilnut know the procedure. Maybe he can help. So let me get this right, youve got a "30" merc/hatsu on a 13' gheenoe? Nice!!!



He has a Gheenoe Classic w/ 25/30hp Mercury Sea Pro Motor. Change the Carb gasket. The timing should already be set to 25.

I have seen people post about a 3mph increase.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks BN for the answer, and FlatsReaper, for the PM'ed link.. 8) 

Well, the jury is IN and the Tohatsu 25 to 30 Mod is a GOOD one.

Looking back, I found that my boat (Classic) was running a top speed of 32 mph, with a Solas 10X10X4 stainless prop, and a CMC T/T.

I'm running the boat standing, with Tiller Ext./Grab Bar.

With a fishing load and me today, the boat is running a SOLID 34, and touched a max of 35 somewhere along the way, though it was not long enough for me to see it on the display..

The Mod was VERY straightforward, and I didn't have to mess with the timing, it was already set at 25 deg. BTDC.

All I had to do, was replace the carb gasket.  Rather than wait on a Tohatsu part, I found that the carb gasket from a mid 80's OMC will work just fine.

Total Time:  10 Minutes
Total Cost: $1.55

8)

Anybody got a nice used stainless 12p 3 blade??  [smiley=evil6.gif]


----------

